# target problem iframe Online



## ego_de (28. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ich bin nun zum 1. Mal hier und hab ne Frage:
Ich hab ne page mit einem iframe gemacht und in der navi die links auch mit dem Namen des iframe verlinkt, damit die Seiten im iframe angezeigt werden
Nur das Problem ist; in Frontpage und im Explorer, wenn ich die Seite öffne, gehen die links perfekt. Nur hab dann die Seiten geupped und da findet der anscheinend nicht den iframe und macht bei den links n neues Fenster!

Woran könnte das liegen? Internetoptionen?

Hilfe Hilfe Ich verzweifle schon  !

ego.de


----------



## ego_de (28. Juli 2004)

schaut mal in den quelltext! was hab ich falsch gemacht? Nur die page aufm server geht net Auf meiner Platte gehen die links richtig

<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>.: Tactical Damage :.  - Online Counter-Strike Community -</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
a:link {
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #0033FF;
}
a:active {
	text-decoration: none;
}
-->
</style></head>

<body link="#000000" vlink="#000000" alink="#000000">
<div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; width:1000; height:300; z-index:0; background-image: url('banner.jpg'); layer-background-image: url(banner.jpg); border: 0px none #000000; left: 0; top: 0;">

<!--webbot bot="PurpleText" PREVIEW="news" -->

<p style="margin-left: 620; margin-top: 165">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="news.htm" target="main">- Neues Design ist online </a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 620; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="news2.htm" target="main">- Tactical Damage rockt die ecl </a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 620; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="http://www.myexitus.de" target="_blank">- ...</a> 
</font>
</p>

<font size="1">

<!--webbot bot="PurpleText" PREVIEW="wars gegner" --> </font>

<p style="margin-left: 815; margin-top: -59">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<A title="Click for clan details" href="http://www.ec-league.de/control/view_team.php?clan_key=7602" target="_blank">SuFFeR and D!e</A> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 815; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<A title="Click for clan details" href="http://www.ec-league.de/control/view_team.php?clan_key=6982" target="_blank">Elite Force Rostock</A> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 815; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<A title="Click for clan details" href="http://www.ec-league.de/control/view_team.php?clan_key=7700" target="_blank">The 7th siQn</A>
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 815; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<A title="Click for clan details" href="http://www.ec-league.de/control/view_team.php?clan_key=7921" target="_blank">alternate spaXX</A>
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 815; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<A title="Click for clan details" href="http://www.ec-league.de/control/view_team.php?clan_key=7635" target="_blank">Stff 2on2</A>
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 815; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<A title="Click for clan details" href="http://www.ec-league.de/control/view_team.php?clan_key=7602" target="_blank">SuFFeR and D!e</A>
</font>
</p>

<!--webbot bot="PurpleText" PREVIEW="flaggen" -->

<p style="margin-left: 915; margin-top: -97">
<img src="ger_small.gif" vspace="0" width="14" height="9" /><font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 915; margin-top: -20">
<img src="ger_small.gif" vspace="0" width="14" height="9" /><font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 915; margin-top: -20">
<img src="pol_small.gif" vspace="0" width="14" height="9" /><font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 915; margin-top: -20">
<img src="ger_small.gif" vspace="0" width="14" height="9" /><font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 915; margin-top: -20">
<img src="ger_small.gif" vspace="0" width="14" height="9" /><font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 915; margin-top: -20">
<img src="ger_small.gif" vspace="0" width="14" height="9" /><font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
</p>


<!--webbot bot="PurpleText" PREVIEW="wars ergebnisse" -->

<p style="margin-left: 940; margin-top: -98">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1" color="#FF0000">
22:26
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 940; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1" color="#FF0000">
23:25
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 940; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1" color="#008000">
34:14
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 940; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1" color="#008000">
32:16
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 940; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1" color="#008000">
28:20
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 940; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1" color="#008000">
28:20
</font>
</p>
</div>

<div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; width:131; height:512; z-index:1; left: 0; top: 300; background-image: url('navi.jpg'); layer-background-image: url(navi.jpg); border: 1px none #000000">

<!--webbot bot="PurpleText" PREVIEW="main" -->

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: 30">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="news.htm" target="main">News</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="http://176007.multiguestbook.com" target="_blank">Gästebuch</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="http://www.counterhit.de/board/index-9542.html" target="_blank">Forum</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="impressum.htm" target="main">Impressum</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="links.htm" target="main">Links</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="mailto:seppelwalter@t-online.de" target="_blank">Kontakt</a> 
</font>
</p>

<!--webbot bot="PurpleText" PREVIEW="clan" -->

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: 38">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="member.htm" target="main">Member</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="wars.htm" target="main">Wars</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="ligen.htm" target="main">Ligen</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="server.htm" target="main">Server</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="awards.htm" target="main">Awards</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 25; margin-top: -20">
<font face="Lucida Sans Unicode" size="1">
<a href="partner.htm" target="main">Partner</a> 
</font>
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 20; margin-top: 40">
<img src="http://stadt.heim.at/hongkong/150261/td/back/ms-klein.gif"  width="80" height="31" border="0">
</p>

<p style="margin-left: 20; margin-top: -15">
<img src="http://www.ec-league.de/images/eclbutton4.gif" border="0" width="88" height="31">
</p>



<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>

</div>

<!--webbot bot="PurpleText" PREVIEW="main" -->

<div id="Layer3" style="position:absolute; width:700; height:500; z-index:1; left: 131; top: 300; background-image: url('main.jpg'); layer-background-image: url(main.jpg); border: 1px none #000000">

<p><iframe name="main" marginwidth="20" marginheight="40" frameborder="0" allowtransparency="1" scrolling="no" src="news.htm" height="500" width="700">
</iframe></p>

</div>

<!--webbot bot="PurpleText" PREVIEW="right" -->

<div id="Layer4" style="position:absolute; width:169; height:500; z-index:1; left: 831; top: 300; background-image: url('right.jpg'); layer-background-image: url(right.jpg); border: 1px none #000000">
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<iframe name="box" marginwidth="10" marginheight="10" align="right" src="http://147668.myshoutbox.com/" width="155" height="370" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" target="_self">
</iframe>

</div>

<div id="Layer3" style="position:absolute; width:85px; height:50px; z-index:3; left: 875px; top: 715px;">
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.counter4all.de/count/count.php?id=44113">
</script>
<noscript>
<a href="http://www.counter4all.de" target="_blank">
<img src="http://www.counter4all.de/count/nojava.php?id=44113" border="0"></a></noscript>
</div>


</body>

</html>


----------



## ego_de (28. Juli 2004)

*erledigt*

hat sich erledigt LAG AM WEBSPACE anieter, sowas aber auch


----------



## fluessig (28. Juli 2004)

> <p> </p>
> <p> </p>
> <p> </p>



Sehr schöner Code lässt sich doch mit Frontpage erstellen 

Rein interessehalber, kannst du sagen was genau der Webspaceanbieter falsch gemacht hat, dass frames nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Basileus (29. Juli 2004)

.....würde ich mich auch glatt dafür interessieren ...

Grüsse
B


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. Juli 2004)

Ist das jetzt irgendwie der neuste Trend, dass man einen Beitrag schreibt, in dem man die Problemstellung bekannt gibt und gleich darauf nochmal einen Beitrag schreibt, in dem der Quellcode steht? Sorry, wenn's aggressiv klingt, aber irgendwie mehren sich in letzter Zeit diese Doppelt- und Dreifach-Beiträge.


----------



## ego_de (29. Juli 2004)

*problem gelöst*

Lag doch net am Webspace Anbieter, war n Trugschluss, habs aber dann doch rausgefunden

Die iframe Verlinkung hat nicht geklappt, weil die Seite von ner de.vu adresse
angesteuert wurde und in der browserzeile die domain stand und nicht die 
ziel url (cloaking). Habs nur durch ausprobieren rausgefunden, aber für 
Anfänger wie mich wars schon seltsam am Anfang 
Sorry für die Anfängerfehler hier im Forum, jeder fängt mal von vorne an


----------



## Basileus (29. Juli 2004)

AAH !


----------

